# Website Design/Free Templates



## LeeVanCliff (Apr 10, 2012)

I am having a hard time designing my website. Does anyone know a website or two where I can get free website templates?


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Depends on the platform that you are planning on using. I used to be a web developer so if you're new to web-development, hire a professional otherwise you'll loose potential customers because of a crappy looking website or poor navigation. 

Free opensource platforms can include but are not limited to:
Opencart
OSCommerce
CubeCart
Zencart

You can also use other platforms that have ecommerce addons like:
Joomla
Drupal
Wordpress


Best of luck!


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

I have built a few websites for members using

WordPress
WooCommerce
and WooCommerce Themes


----------

